
By 2050, many world cities will have weather like they’ve never seen - Anon84
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/07/major-us-cities-will-face-unprecedente-climates-2050/
======
point78
Scary article. Also scientists believe the maximum capacity for earth is about
10b.

When people start running out of resources in hotter zones we're in real
trouble.

Population control, not only climate change!

~~~
sorenn111
I believe that the data from developed nations has indicated that population
growth follows a sigmoid and not an exponential. If that indication holds true
for all nations as all nations become "developed", then population control is
a naturally occurring phenomenon and the world will not have to resort to
anything like a 1 child policy.

If that holds true, then I believe the problem is far more constrained to
climate engineering rather than social/societal engineering which may actually
be possible.

Hopefully it gets done in time!

~~~
xbmcuser
Population might come down but the current trajectory says it will cross
10billion in the next 20years . It will come down long after problems of over
population start hitting us.

------
ForHackernews
Strap in, everyone, the climate ride only gets worse from here.

~~~
Kaiyou
The headlines certainly will. Let's wait and see if it ever manages to impact
my life. Seeing scary headlines like these for multiple decades without ever
having my life impacted sure has done nothing to lend credibility to those
headlines.

~~~
ForHackernews
How old are you? You'll probably live long enough to have hundreds of millions
of climate refugees beating down the door to your country when their cities
become literally unlivable: [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/17/climate/india-
heat-wave-s...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/17/climate/india-heat-wave-
summer.html)

~~~
Kaiyou
The oldest headlines I remember are from the 1960s and 70s. Also, there's
already so many "refugees" in my country, I won't notice a couple of million
more. The way I see it things will tip politically towards the far, far right
and then I won't have to worry about people dying outside of my country.

~~~
ForHackernews
Well, I guess that's a refreshingly sociopathic outlook.

If you were alive in the 60s and 70s, you probably won't live to see the worst
of what's coming, but any children and grandchildren you have will.

And we're not talking about a few million: some estimates suggest up to a
billion people will relocate in response to pressure from changing climate.
Rich nations are kidding themselves if they think they can close borders
against numbers like that.

~~~
Kaiyou
With a military complex big enough and autonomous weapons, I don't see the
problem, to be honest. Just using some of the currently banned chemical
weapons can eradicate those numbers with minimal effort. It's all a matter of
politics. Once it tips, those numbers won't matter, other than being a
statistic for the annals of history. "X people were massacred...". If it
doesn't tip, it's going to be game over, though.

------
Albertchrist
This is really sad to hear. We are spending million of dollars on space
research for finding possibility of human survival on other planets by dumping
our own planet with plastic, co2 etc and making it hell.

Instead of that we can spend the same amount to revamp and protect our own
ecosystem. But this will not come true until nation leaders understand this.

~~~
Kaiyou
Nation leaders don't have as much power as you seem to think. It's all a
problem with incentives and starts with every individual. You could stop
buying anything that contains plastic, you could stop using your car, never
travel with a plane etc. etc. The problem isn't with nation leaders, it's with
the incentives we have leading us to do the things we do.

------
no_gravity
Commenting so I can check back in 30 years.

When I look at the big cities mentioned in the article on Google Maps, about
50% of what I see are roofs.

I wouldn't be surprised if we also put roofs on the gaps over the next 30
years. So whole cities become indoor areas.

Living in an outdoor city might become as unusual as it is to live outdoors
today.

Additional guess: Most of the roofs will be made of solar panels.

~~~
Kaiyou
People need sunlight, though. Going extended periods of time without sunlight
will lead to feeling tired all the time, from where it's easy to fall into
depression. Would be really bad if that's the direction cities are going..

~~~
no_gravity
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_sunlight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_sunlight)

~~~
Kaiyou
There are technical solutions, but I don't expect them to be applied, since
they ain't applied now in conditions where they should.

------
tbbttbbt
Let's jsonfy the data
[https://gist.github.com/spookyahell/1c688efc3bc0096517542350...](https://gist.github.com/spookyahell/1c688efc3bc0096517542350c43e2c06)

------
acqq
[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-48780685](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48780685)

Already happening: "Europe's five hottest summers since 1500 have all been in
the 21st Century."

~~~
Kaiyou
How can it be since the 1500s if we can accurately measure this for only a
little over a hundred years? There was this sceptics question about a
newspaper from 18XX about the hottest summer and all the answers pointed out
that we couldn't measure accurately back then.

~~~
acqq
> How

Science!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperature_record_of_the_past...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperature_record_of_the_past_1000_years)

~~~
Kaiyou
There's an emphasis on the word "likely" in that article, so it's speculation
at best.

~~~
acqq
It's not words: science has much more exact way to estimate the confidence in
any scientific result -- numerically! The estimates are valid and good. It's
certainly not "speculation" like you now "speculate" with your doubt, but it's
a scientific estimate, guided by the scientific processes. To dispute them,
you'd have to raise to that level, be educated enough and able to understand
the work already done, not speak empty words of doubt.

~~~
Kaiyou
Your appeal to authority isn't convincing.

~~~
acqq
I'm definitely not appealing to authority. I'm claimng that nobody should take
you seriously when you don't understand the topic and moreover even show that
you don't want to learn.

~~~
Kaiyou
If you weren't appealing to authority you could make your point without
referring to an authority. But what you told me was that there is an authority
who said something that I am not allowed to dispute without also becoming part
of said authority. Hence my reaction: your appeal to authority isn't
convincing. Feel free to use exactly the same arguments your authority would
use, but just saying "because they said so" won't convince me.

------
dmix
The average temperature for cities in middle America will raise 10F in 30yrs?
That sounds really a very big swing and they claim it’s their “most
conservative” prediction.

~~~
manux
> with Minneapolis’s warmest month shooting up from around 80 degrees
> Fahrenheit on average to more than 90F in 2050.

They're saying it's the warmest month, not the whole year. I guess that makes
sense, the mean might increase just a little but the variance is what is going
to increase a lot.

------
usbseeker
I wonder if fertility rates will have some sort of environmentally driven
drop. Will seemingly healthy females no longer be able to conceive?

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Already happened to Cape Town

------
lastspurt17
how come Asian cities are less prone to change? Look at Seoul, Hong Kong for
example.

------
el_don_almighty
Name one city you believe is seeing weather they haven't seen in the last 200
years and I bet we can go back and find data that shows otherwise

~~~
Kaiyou
Sure we could, but that wouldn't support the current narrative crafted to
garner support for a CO2 tax. People should always pay attention when the
solution to any given problem is supposedly more taxation.

~~~
dTal
You're implying that a shadowy conspiracy of politicians and climate
scientists has, over the course of decades, spun the entire concept of climate
change out of whole cloth purely to justify an otherwise-pointless tax? And,
for good measure, that all tax is illegitimate?

~~~
krageon
This thread went straight from denying changes to conspiracy theories about
tax, all without a single shred of proof.

~~~
Kaiyou
Since when was proof required when talking about climate change? If there was
actual proof that human activity makes a difference, there wouldn't be any
denial.

